# Serial Number Reset



## tara layman (Apr 17, 2011)

I enter in my serial number and click finish and then Lightroom closes.  When I open Lightroom again it asks for the serial number again. HELP!!!!!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Tara 

Could it be you don't have write access to the folder where LR stores registration data:
Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Tara, welcome to the forum!

Do you have any time left on the trial?  If so, does it let you open in the trial or not?  There have been some reports of installation problems that could also account for that behaviour.


----------

